# C&S Delivery : WOW



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Ordered a set of 4" pads last wednesday afternoon

Came home from work thursday & they were there :doublesho 

Now thats Fast As **** for delivery :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh there quick, i got my delivery early today too, superquick


----------

